# Im Winter am Forellensee



## Bolidor (5. Januar 2016)

Hallo Leute,
da ich im Froum keine genaue Antwort zu meiner Frage gefunden habe stelle ich sie einfach mal hier und hoffe das sie mir jemand beantworten kann.

Ist es gesetzlich erlaubt im Winter in Forellenzuchtanlagen/Forellenteichen Pfalz trotz der Artenschonzeit in Rheinland Pfalz Forellen zu fangen?

Wenn ja, warum und in welchem Gesetztestext kann ich das nachlesen? #c

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten

In diesem Sinne
Grüße
Bolidor


----------



## boot (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Im Winter am Forellensee*

*um die richtige antwort zu bekommen solltest du mal an einem forellensee nachfragen.lg*


----------



## fishbubbles (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Im Winter am Forellensee*

meistens liegt das Fischereirecht doch beim Besitzer des Forellenpuffs


----------



## boot (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Im Winter am Forellensee*

*ja so ist das auch .*


----------



## Bolidor (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Im Winter am Forellensee*

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort.
Da hab ich natürlich nachgefragt, als Antwort bekam ich das solche Anlagen von der Schonzeit ausgenommen sind weil die Fische in den Angelweihern nicht laichen...
Auf die Frage wo das steht bekam ich aber keine Antwort


----------



## JonnyBannana (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Im Winter am Forellensee*



fishbubbles schrieb:


> meistens liegt das Fischereirecht doch beim Besitzer des Forellenpuffs



das heisst aber trotzdem das er an gesetzliche bestimmungen gebunden ist.

§ 19
Winterschonzeit
(1) Die Winterschonzeit dauert vom 15. Oktober bis 15. März. Während dieser Zeit ist jeglicher
Fischfang einschließlich der Fischerei mit der Handangel verboten.
(2) Der Winterschonzeit unterliegen alle offenen Gewässer, für die eine Frühjahrsschonzeit (§ 18)
nicht festgesetzt ist.

§ 20
Artenschonzeiten
(1) Für die nachbenannten Fischarten gelten folgende besondere Schonzeiten:
1. Seeforelle, Bachforelle, Bachsaibling und Regenbogenforelle vom 15. Oktober bis 15. März in
Gewässern, die keiner Winterschonzeit unterliegen, 



§ 2
Geschlossene und offene Gewässer
(1) Geschlossene Gewässer im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind:

1.
künstliche Fischteiche und sonstige künstliche Anlagen zur Fischzucht oder Fischhaltung, sofern sie gegen den Wechsel von Fischen, die das vorgeschriebene Mindestmaß haben, abgesperrt sind,

2.
die übrigen Gewässer, sofern es ihnen an einer für den Wechsel der Fische geeigneten dauernden Verbindung fehlt,

wenn die Ausübung des Fischereirechts in vollem Umfange (§ 4) nur einer natürlichen oder juristischen Person zusteht. Ein Gewässer gilt auch dann als geschlossenes, wenn die Ausübung des Fischereirechts unter Beschränkung auf den Fischfang (§ 14) auf mehrere natürliche Personen übertragen ist.

(2) Alle anderen Gewässer sind offene Gewässer im Sinne dieses Gesetze


da die Anglagen geschlossene Gewässer sind und laut Gesetz nur offene Gewässer einer Winterschonzeit unterliegen müsste der fang aus dem grunde erlaubt sein. grade bischen zu tun um das einfacher zu erklären

http://www.landesrecht.rlp.de/jport...1&doc.part=X&paramfromHL=true#jlr-FischGRPpP2
http://www.landesrecht.rlp.de/jport...1&doc.part=X&paramfromHL=true#jlr-FischGRPpP1


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Im Winter am Forellensee*

Danke Jonny, habs gerade erst gesehen, hast mir die Arbeit abgenommen ;-)))

Toll!
#6#6#6


----------



## JonnyBannana (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Im Winter am Forellensee*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke Jonny, habs gerade erst gesehen, hast mir die Arbeit abgenommen ;-)))
> 
> Toll!
> #6#6#6



gerne, kann ja nicht immer nur negativ auffallen und junganglern hilft man auch immer gerne.

wobei das mit den geschlossenen gewässern und 0 zeit nur eben so dahin geklatscht war, hoffe das ist halbwegs verständlich rübergekommen, dass der puff auch allen gesetzlichen bestimmungen unterliegt, aber trotzdem aus o.g. gründen während der eigentlichen schonzeit geangelt werden darf.

solange jetzt niemand mehr wegen störfang fragt, weil der ganzjährig geschützt ist bin ich zufrieden

achso und ich meine beim überfliegen auch irgendwas wegen laichen gelesen zu haben, deswegen hat derjenige mit der antwort wahrscheinlich auch recht gehabt


----------



## relgna01 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Im Winter am Forellensee*

Super, Frage - Antwort- fertig.
Danke.


----------



## Bolidor (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Im Winter am Forellensee*

Topp...dankeschön..alles geklärt.


----------



## ZandersFishing (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Im Winter am Forellensee*

Gibt glaub nix, was ich noch anfügen könnte. Gut Gemacht!:m

Im Winter, sind die Forellenteiche immer stark befischt, weil sie eben frei beangel bar sind.  Und es macht durchaus Spaß, sich bei diesen Temperaturen den Ar. abzufrieren; zum Glück ist es jetzt ja relativ warm


LG RaubfischanglerPro


----------



## phirania (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Im Winter am Forellensee*

Gibt sehr viele Angler die gerade weil keine Schonzeit ist dorthin zum angeln fahren.
Der Rogen der Forellen ist sehr beliebt zum Räuchern.


----------

